# Hi...tempted by a TT



## xyra (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi 

We're new to the forum and seriously tempted by a TT 225 roadster ..should we go for it?

We've seen a nice one, 03 reg with 70k miles and nice and tidy (apart from a couple of scuffs on the leather) from a main dealer for just under 14k...is this bit expensive? or is the main dealer warranty etc worth it? Would a cheaper one from an independent with a seperate warranty from aa or similar be better? I've heard some reliability problems looking around the web o I assume a aftermarket warranty is worth it....

Also I noticed a bit of judder in the steering wheel at 70mph when test driving, is this normal for TTs?

Hoping to join the ranks of TT owners soon 

Graham


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the forum  .Sounds very very expensive 14k 03 plate 70,000.you can get a lot better than that if your going to spend around 14k.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

14K ??????????? wow. That is about 5K too much. At least!


----------



## xyra (Jun 8, 2009)

ellejake said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum  .Sounds very very expensive 14k 03 plate 70,000.you can get a lot better than that if your going to spend around 14k.


Thanks 

I thought it seemed a bit steep. 14k is right at the top of what we want to spend, 9k - 11k or so would be much nicer, but would pay that bit more if it was worth it. I might try and beat them down - what would be a better price?


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

xyra said:


> Hi
> 
> Alo I noticed a bit of judder in the steering wheel at 70mph when test driving, is this normal for TTs?


dont think so


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum 

I think you should be looking around the 10K figure and no more... there are plenty of good cars out there, just a matter of digging them out


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcomefirst step get your TT second step jointhe TOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome , have a look in the for sale section on here. 8)


----------



## xyra (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info, i've told the dealer he'd have to get it under 10k for us to be interested in it. You never know...might come down!

I will have a good look through the forsale on here. Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

I doubt a main dealer will go quite so low, but you should be able to source a good 02-03 low mileage example from a decent independent dealer for 10k, with some kind of warranty, or cheaper if you want a slightly older model, or via a private sale


----------



## xyra (Jun 8, 2009)

subvertbeats said:


> I doubt a main dealer will go quite so low, but you should be able to source a good 02-03 low mileage example from a decent independent dealer for 10k, with some kind of warranty, or cheaper if you want a slightly older model, or via a private sale


Fair enough, I'm going to keep hunting around - the main dealer one is tempting, but i can always get an aftermarket warranty to cover major things. Unfortunately roadsters do seem to be commanding quite a premium at the moment (summer I suppose!), even on autotrader 03s are going above 10k for quite a few of them.


----------



## xyra (Jun 8, 2009)

found (and bought) another one. Absolutely immaculate, only 40k on the clock with full service history, 52 reg for 9400 pretty much fully loaded with all the toys (cruise, climate, bose etc.).


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Nice 

Private? Inde Dealer?

What colour out and in?

Pics? :mrgreen:


----------



## xyra (Jun 8, 2009)

subvertbeats said:


> Nice
> 
> Private? Inde Dealer?
> 
> ...


Private (friend of a friend), dark grey pearlescent paint (can't remember the exact colour name), black leather inside.

Just got to wait for it to come off its private plate before i can pic it up!


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Nice! Enjoy!


----------



## xyra (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks, will do  hoping to pick it up at the end of next week.

New dilema...Do i buy an after market warranty. there seem so many pros and cons, can't decide if it is worth it or not!


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

xyra said:


> Thanks, will do  hoping to pick it up at the end of next week.
> 
> New dilema...Do i buy an after market warranty. there seem so many pros and cons, can't decide if it is worth it or not!


I have one, havent trie dto clai yet but might well be soon. Its a full bumper to bumper warranty with no excess and no claim limit. I know some do have significant excesses and low claim limits


----------



## xyra (Jun 8, 2009)

subvertbeats said:


> xyra said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, will do  hoping to pick it up at the end of next week.
> ...


which company did you go with?


----------



## xyra (Jun 8, 2009)

quite tempted by this one https://www.surfandprotect.com/Motor/wa ... efault.asp seems quite good (and cheap), doesn't appear to cover dashpod (all elctricals covered but terms exclude printed circuit boards) though.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

xyra said:


> quite tempted by this one https://www.surfandprotect.com/Motor/wa ... efault.asp seems quite good (and cheap), doesn't appear to cover dashpod though.


IfI were going to buy a warranty themain things I would want covering would be the dash pod and cam belt


----------



## xyra (Jun 8, 2009)

Fair enough, i've emailed them to confirm about the dashpod.

I'm also looking at car2cover at the moment, bit more expensive but seem to cover everything and appear to have good reviews over the web. Going to email them to find out if they cover the dashpod

edit: looks like they can only cover if bought from a dealer not privately


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

xyra said:


> which company did you go with?


www.mototcarewarranties.com

underwritten by AXA


----------



## xyra (Jun 8, 2009)

Got it!










Graham


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

